#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-04-01
<DD3my> Buonanotte a tutti :)
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-04-02
<mibofra> no sbagliato chan...
<al83> c'e nessuno
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-04-05
<thebestia> ciao! hello! avrei bisogno di una mano... i need help!
<thebestia> is there anybody?
<mapreri> thebestia: questo canale serve per le riunioni
<mapreri> thebestia: il supporto è in #ubuntu-it
<mapreri> thebestia: se sei da chat.ubuntu-it.org clicca su supporto
<thebestia> ops! scusate molto!!! e grazie
<DD3my> Buonanotte a tutti :)
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2014-04-04
<fabry991> hey
<fabry991> sera
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2020-04-02
<RetlawB> Buongiorno,
<RetlawB> non sono sicuro di essere nel posto giusto,
<RetlawB> avrei un problema nel riuscire a far funzionare una webcam "data"
<RetlawB> Sono nel posto giusto?
